# Recent Timeline for PRP 26 (b)



## tanu11 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello

What is a recent timeline for spousal PRP? I applied in Feb 2018 just wanted to know realistic timeline. 

Any recent recipients?

Thanks 

Tanu


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

tanu11 said:


> Hello
> 
> What is a recent timeline for spousal PRP? I applied in Feb 2018 just wanted to know realistic timeline.
> 
> ...


Expect anything between 18 and 36 months. 
I've been waiting for 14


----------

